# Poetry and you



## Wolfsun (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi XD um this is my first new post that i ever posted online before so XD if its stupid i apologize.. anyways i was wondering if any of you would like to share some poetry. i like to read ppls stuff and i sometimes share mine. "tho im shy as heck" so feel free to post something ^.^ thankies


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll scrounge for some good poetry ^_^

and uh, welcome to FA <3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 17, 2008)

Here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=32169 Go post on it.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=32169 Go post on it.


uh, that's feedback on poetry YOU wrote... are you an advertiser or something 0_o


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> uh, that's feedback on poetry YOU wrote... are you an advertiser or something 0_o



He asked us to share ours with him


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> He asked us to share ours with him


oh, I thought he meant, share your favorite poem. lol, I'm not a poet myself. I just like poetry


----------



## Wolfsun (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh, I thought he meant, share your favorite poem. lol, I'm not a poet myself. I just like poetry



well you can share your fav if you want.. long as the original person who wrote it gets credit ^.^ *hates credit takers who didnt do the work -.-*

and thanks its good to be here ^.^ *hugz


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 17, 2008)

Wolfsun said:


> well you can share your fav if you want.. long as the original person who wrote it gets credit ^.^ *hates credit takers who didnt do the work -.-*
> 
> and thanks its good to be here ^.^ *hugz



So am I. It's why I'm not too keen on posting my material on the internet, but it's all good because I've got loads more stuff under my bed somewhere.


----------



## Wolfsun (Dec 17, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> So am I. It's why I'm not too keen on posting my material on the internet, but it's all good because I've got loads more stuff under my bed somewhere.


 understandable..personally i dont care if someone steals my work >.> i dont plan on publishing anything XD its all goofy shit anyways.


----------



## Wolfsun (Dec 17, 2008)

here a couple i did yesterday wene i was in a cuddly mood XD  they where like 2 minute hunks of shit so dont expect anything badass XD.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 17, 2008)

Hurry up mods and approve of them so I can read!!!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

honestly, my favorite poem comes from a song I heard a while back ago. 

Devotchka

Lyrics


----------



## Wolfsun (Dec 17, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> honestly, my favorite poem comes from a song I heard a while back ago.
> 
> Devotchka
> 
> Lyrics


thats badass dude ^.^


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 17, 2008)

Argh, change the link for the lyrics! Popups!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Argh, change the link for the lyrics! Popups!


lol, sry. I love the song as well ^_^


----------



## Wolfsun (Dec 17, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Hurry up mods and approve of them so I can read!!!


  just wondering who/what is mods? *new guy XD


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 17, 2008)

Nylak is one, Surgat is one...There are a few.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Wolfsun said:


> just wondering who/what is mods? *new guy XD


the guys who control this sight, or the guys who moderate this sight.


----------



## Wolfsun (Dec 17, 2008)

ah ok so they r the site techs.. nice


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, kind of. They keep this place clean.


----------



## Wolfsun (Dec 17, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yeah, kind of. They keep this place clean.


thats nice XD. and wow its taking 4ever for the approval to go thru -.-


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 17, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yeah, kind of. They keep this place clean.


they do?... oh... I guess I haven't noticed that one :-|


----------



## Nylak (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry bout that, guys, they should work now.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 17, 2008)

I call this _My Daily Mantra_

I sit in my chair
Refreshing the page
Life's not fair
No porn = rage

Did something break?
yak should get busy
I'll just eat cake
Naked and frizzy

Oh good, it's back
I'll go get my lotion
Now there's sweat in my crack
From all this fast motion


----------



## Wolfsun (Dec 17, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> I call this _My Daily Mantra_
> 
> I sit in my chair
> Refreshing the page
> ...



lol hilarious


----------



## Poetigress (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a few poems in my FA gallery, but since that's down right now, I'll go with LJ instead:

http://poetigress.livejournal.com/tag/poetry


----------



## Wolfsun (Dec 17, 2008)

Poetigress said:


> I have a few poems in my FA gallery, but since that's down right now, I'll go with LJ instead:
> 
> http://poetigress.livejournal.com/tag/poetry



i enjoy your work. beautifal in their own ways ^.^


----------



## Wolfsun (Dec 17, 2008)

im gonna do a "from the head" thing here XD. expect it to suck XD

       Battle Scars

her tears of red, and dress of black
 Her heart lost, mind has lost track
Broken in pain, and crying in vain
 why is life, so cruel and insane
its a passing we all endure
 life dies,thats for sure

My heart of black,and hands painted red
 all the lives that fallen, i have shed
im sick and cold,rotten and bold
 i used to love war, war was my paramore
my escape and my life, war took my life
 but now all i feel is pain, and drawn strife

let us join,our hearts and hand
 baby let us be in love, happy memories
all i ask is to be forgiving,all you want is love
 im more than willing, ill be your pure dove
ill throw down my sword, and ask mercy of my lord
 no more no more, blood of hate nor blood of war
you are my angel, sent to save me tonight
 i am your servant, sent to hold you tight

While i still may take leave, please forgive me
 but i shall no longer fight for glory or blood
for if so may i lay face down in the mud
 ill die for you my angel of love and peace
for if i deny you my healing heart shall cease

 your my love and my life, may i hold you close tonight..


----------



## Wolfsun (Dec 22, 2008)

heres a bit i did in like 5 minutes XD. since my GF forced me into writing -.- *is a subby* XD hope yall like it.

         Warrior of the Elysian Field

  Burning buildings and crying Lands
The land raped and torn by my hands
  Thrill of the slaughter I am the martyr
Hand me the torch for I am the fire starter
  Blood lays down as bodies hits the ground
The fear raises as hearts start to pound
  Your fear is my Ecstasy and lust
Ripping you limb from limb I feel I must
   My sword draws your pink mist
Or ill just rape your face with my fist
   Screams of mercy I do not hear
All I want is your crying fear
   I am the punisher and the judge
My will be done or taste my grudge 
   Bow down and put your face in the mud
Or else ill bathe in your dripping blood
   I am your fear in the night
I am the one unholy tear of fright
    Feel my hands of death and war
And ill teach your eyes to see no more
    I am the Cruel and the forgiving
I am the angel of both fear and reaping
    Feel my hands of life and peace
As the blood that falls shall increase
    I am mercy of all and I am death
I can give you and I can take your breath
    Life I have brought and life I shall take
fight me and put your life at stake
    Try my sword of war and pain
and ill make you die but not in vain
    I am your life bringer and taker
so come to me and challenge the maker
    for I am a god of war and strife
I promise to quickly take your petty life
    No more suffering or sickness of ways
I'll be more than happy to end your days
    For Glory of battle and Honor of death
I still stand in my field of bodies
    All faught and challenged well
but all failed and where given Gods Shell
    A lust for war a lust for rest
i am tired of my ways and my agony
    so now i stand here and wait to the end
Please come and kill me my new freind
    I am the warrior of the Elysian Field
Raise your sword and your battered shield
    I am ready for death and repentance
Kill me now and prove your Acceptance...
                             ~Wolfsun


----------



## JerseyCat (Jan 11, 2009)

I have pretty much exclusively poetry at my FA account.


----------

